
Facebook mistakenly deleted some people's live videos - kevinwang
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/11/facebook-deleted-live-videos/
======
kevinwang
This reminded me of a recent story here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169514)

